

StartupBus 24 hour challenge - elias
http://blog.startupbus.com/the-24-hour-challenge

======
mskpeck
Elias has another brilliant idea for startups to work together on a short time
frame. The competitive environment is fun and tests your abilities - I'm ready
to sign-up, are you?!

------
alexkehayias
They should stick them in a tiny room next to a smelly bathroom. That'll
separate the men and women from the boys and girls!

------
cemregr
StartupBus is soon going to be considered a martial art.

------
nerdshepherd
This looks like a really unique Hackathon! Super excited

